# Simple math:  Cold roll + hot roll = clampage



## cathead (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is a photo of my yesterday project.  The cold weather kept me in the shop for most of the day. 
Presently it is -20F or -28 for all you centigrade folks.  The Clamp parts are made from 3/8 x 3/4 inch
cold roll material and the threaded parts and the knurled parts are made from hot rolled material.  
The threads are 5/16 x 18 threads using the single point method.  The knurled pieces are silver soldered
to the threaded rods as it would have been a waste of 3/4 inch material and the end product would be
about the same.   The clamps open almost 5 inches and will be handy in the shop.  One immediate
use I can think of is to utilize them as a work stop in the vise.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice, you can never have enough clamping devices 

Stuart


----------



## eightball (Feb 18, 2015)

beautiful,  nice job!


----------



## randyc (Feb 18, 2015)

That is gorgeous work !


----------

